#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Para quebrar as pernas... aff...

## agpnet

Isso sim deveria ser considerada concorrência desleal: Folha Online - Informática - Operadora lança serviço de banda larga de 100 Mbps no Brasil - 31/07/2009  :Boxing:

----------


## lipeiori

Só queria esses 15Mb a 99 reais, aqui eu pago 150 reais por 1Mb.

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

agora sim vai ter provedor pirata vendendo 1mb a R$20 ... eita Brasilzão  :Smile:

----------


## MaxAdriano

ta loko. 100mb por 499,00 e nós pagando mais de mil o mega dedicado.

----------


## pitboyrn

isso sim é um incentivo a pirataria, agora eu ja vi , outro colega comentando que estava usando, mas com limitação de conexões, me parece eles fizeram isso , ja para evitar

----------


## osmano807

Da limitação de conexão eu não sei, mas um tempo atrás fiquei sabendo que nem porta 80 eles bloqueiam...

----------


## jociano

Galéra uma perguntinha básica, o que o governo gosta mais?

A) de arrecadar impostos ? (E claro, consequentemente vocês sabem o que eles vão fazer!)

B) favorecer o micro e pequeno empresário?

C) construir casas para população e ajudar os pobres necessitados?


Me respondam, pois sei que minha pergunta aparentemente não tem nada haver com o assunto do tópico, mas jájá vão entender o porque dessa pergunta. Abraços!

----------


## lipeiori

> agora sim vai ter provedor pirata vendendo 1mb a R$20 ... eita Brasilzão


Acho que não.. quem mora onde tem viabilidade vai querer colocar 3Mb logo e nao 128k.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Tudo tem seu lado bom, acredito que essa medida fomentará a concorrência, até mesmo na redução dos links dedicados. Os ADSL da vida, quando bem configurados e usando modens de qualidade, são bons e não travam. Se este produto for estável e se poder ser negociado para empresas corporativas, quem vai querer contratar links dedicados da Embratel ou Oi, o resultado disso será o barateamento da Banda Larga em geral. Tenho acompanhado recentemente na mídia, que a GVT contratou a Global Crossing para prover o Transit IP Giga E (Interconexão)... 

Isso é ótimo gente! Tem uma mega empresa entrando no mercado nacional, para competir com os monopólios, a GVT é só uma cliente dela e que já está fazendo barulho, futuramente, poderá ser todos nós.

----------


## osmano807

> Tudo tem seu lado bom, acredito que essa medida fomentará a concorrência, até mesmo na redução dos links dedicados. Os ADSL da vida, quando bem configurados e usando modens de qualidade, são bons e não travam. Se este produto for estável e se poder ser negociado para empresas corporativas, quem vai querer contratar links dedicados da Embratel ou Oi, o resultado disso será o barateamento da Banda Larga em geral. Tenho acompanhado recentemente na mídia, que a GVT contratou a Global Crossing para prover o Transit IP Giga E (Interconexão)... 
> 
> Isso é ótimo gente! Tem uma mega empresa entrando no mercado nacional, para competir com os monopólios, a GVT é só uma cliente dela e que já está fazendo barulho, futuramente, poderá ser todos nós.


Fibra ótica, se tiver algum problema é na parte da configuração mesmo.

Queria saber que empresa é esta (momento: google, qual a empresa dona da gvt?)

----------


## laurocesar

Para quem quiser utilizar esses 100 megas de uplink, contrata um serviço de 20 dolares no exterior de vps, cria uma vpn até... e pode usar sem ter medo de limitação de sessões...

----------


## jucylenio

> Só queria esses 15Mb a 99 reais, aqui eu pago 150 reais por 1Mb.


Calma cara, vc não tá morando no Japão ainda não, kkkkkkkkkkk.

----------


## RobertoLima

Acabei de ligar na GVT, pois tenho link dedicado deles, e eles falaram que meu link vai baratear para fazer upgrade.
E o adsl deles eles fornecem nessa região 100megas de down por 10megas de up, sistema (fiber in home) no caso de empresas não tem restrição de portas.

----------


## Pirigoso

isso ta com cheiro de thunder, nem temos modens adsl compativeis com esta velocidade no brasil, como alguem lanca um produto que nao sem tem nas parteleiras o hardware para comprar

----------


## RobertoLima

> isso ta com cheiro de thunder, nem temos modens adsl compativeis com esta velocidade no brasil, como alguem lanca um produto que nao sem tem nas parteleiras o hardware para comprar


 Até onde sei não é par metalico. é fibra optica o moden é outro, até 20megas é adsl-2+ acima disso é fibra, denominado (fiber in home), pelo menos é isso que me disseram..

----------


## beirsdorf

só quero ver quando vai chegar aqui no maranhão. vamos esperar.

----------


## MaxAdriano

> só quero ver quando vai chegar aqui no maranhão. vamos esperar.


aki no sul tem bairro que naum pega nada, nenhum tipo de internet rapida...

----------


## osmano807

Eu vi o vídeo da apresentação, é uma fibra, que vai até na sua casa, eles instalam a fibra e o modem de graça pra você.

Parece que o up é de 10Mib

----------


## jucylenio

Cara mas se a GVT fizer mesmo o que tá prometendo, vcs aí do sul devem agradecer a Deus... kkkkkkkk.

Tu ter em casa 100mb de down e um up chegando a pelo menos 10mb quer mais o que.
Aqui a gente trabalha com provedor no Ceará, onde o link geral na sede é de 30mb down/up, isso para um provedor de interior que atende a milhares de pessoas.

Eu por exemplo tenho em casa uma conexão via rádio de 320kpbs down/up. Agora me responda quando é que eu vou ter em casa uma conexão dessas???? Dá até vonta de rir... de rir não, de chorar mesmo. Agora tu sabe quanto é que custa em média 320k via rádio e 300k pela adsl.

320k via rádio = R$ 300,00
300k velox = R$ 49,90

Sem lembrar que 90% do Estado do Ceará ainda não tem adsl no interior. Agora me diga se vcs não estão no céu aí no Sul?????

Eu por exemplo, moro no interior do Estado do Ceará, onde eu mesmo considero que aqui é "os cafundés do judas = fim de mundo", mas mesmo assim amo muito minha cidade. Aqui trabalho pra esse provedor que citei acima (com link geral de 30mb) e tenho um cyber pra completar a renda, uso 320kbps via rádio do dito cujo provedor e ainda por cima sou obrigado a fazer controle de banda para as cabines, pq se deixar rolar, até o youtube massacra meu acesso.

Agora me diga se um acesso tipo da GVT não é um sonho!!???

kkkkkkkkkkkkkk....

----------


## damacenoneto

Vc veste a camisa do provedor ao qual trabalha mesmo heim....






> Cara mas se a GVT fizer mesmo o que tá prometendo, vcs aí do sul devem agradecer a Deus... kkkkkkkk.
> 
> Tu ter em casa 100mb de down e um up chegando a pelo menos 10mb quer mais o que.
> Aqui a gente trabalha com provedor no Ceará, onde o link geral na sede é de 30mb down/up, isso para um provedor de interior que atende a milhares de pessoas.
> 
> Eu por exemplo tenho em casa uma conexão via rádio de 320kpbs down/up. Agora me responda quando é que eu vou ter em casa uma conexão dessas???? Dá até vonta de rir... de rir não, de chorar mesmo. Agora tu sabe quanto é que custa em média 320k via rádio e 300k pela adsl.
> 
> 320k via rádio = R$ 300,00
> 300k velox = R$ 49,90
> ...

----------


## jucylenio

Que nada, apenas sonho em um dia ter, usar e pagar por uma conexão de vergonha. Não estou dizendo que o provedor ao qual trabalho não tenha qualidade, qualidade tem, mas o problema é que pra nossa região preço de link vale o olho da cara, onde só a Oi e Embratel mandam. O que precisamos aqui é de uma gigante que nem a GVT pra poder baratear os preços e por fim eu deixar de fazer controle de banda em cyber de interior (não nem rir, pq se não dá vontade de chorar, kkkk).

Flws.

----------


## Giovani.couto

Por R$50,00 você consegue agora tambem colocar 1 ip fixo no seu ADSL GVT !!!

Otimo para Host e game servers !!!!

----------


## RobertoLima

Fiz o pedido vai me custar R$529.90 por 100Mbps , vamos ver como funciona, o cara me adiantou que vem uma fibra até o armario, e não até a casa, tecnologia do modem é VDSL, e o tecnico deles tem que certificar pra ver se chega 100megas.
Vamos ver...
Quando instalarem eu coloco aqui os detalhes.
Abraços a todos

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Fiz o pedido vai me custar R$529.90 por 100Mbps , vamos ver como funciona, o cara me adiantou que vem uma fibra até o armario, e não até a casa, tecnologia do modem é VDSL, e o tecnico deles tem que certificar pra ver se chega 100megas.
> Vamos ver...
> Quando instalarem eu coloco aqui os detalhes.
> Abraços a todos


me passa o telefone deles por favor!!!!!

----------


## RobertoLima

O telefone para residencial é 103 25
0800 (somente para pessoas juridicas) 08006001000
Abraços

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Fiz o pedido vai me custar R$529.90 por 100Mbps , vamos ver como funciona, o cara me adiantou que vem uma fibra até o armario, e não até a casa, tecnologia do modem é VDSL, e o tecnico deles tem que certificar pra ver se chega 100megas.
> Vamos ver...
> Quando instalarem eu coloco aqui os detalhes.
> Abraços a todos



amigo este link é igual a adsl, não pode ser revendido, liguei la e confirmei.... mas valeu ai...

----------


## RobertoLima

> amigo este link é igual a adsl, não pode ser revendido, liguei la e confirmei.... mas valeu ai...


 Sim é um serviço adsl sem direito a revenda. Pra revenda tem que ser a internet corporativa, Temos A fibra GVT 6 megas full aqui, ai pedi esse de 100 megas pra usar na mina rede interna e residencia (moro no mesmo terreno da empresa) pois o link de 6 megas é muito caro pra meus filhos usarem pra downloads, pago R$3256,60 em 6 megas. ai é bravo utilisar para emule né?
Abraços

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Sim é um serviço adsl sem direito a revenda. Pra revenda tem que ser a internet corporativa, Temos A fibra GVT 6 megas full aqui, ai pedi esse de 100 megas pra usar na mina rede interna e residencia (moro no mesmo terreno da empresa) pois o link de 6 megas é muito caro pra meus filhos usarem pra downloads, pago R$3256,60 em 6 megas. ai é bravo utilisar para emule né?
> Abraços


entendi.... valeu ai fera

----------


## Pruda

> Sim é um serviço adsl sem direito a revenda. Pra revenda tem que ser a internet corporativa, Temos A fibra GVT 6 megas full aqui, ai pedi esse de 100 megas pra usar na mina rede interna e residencia (moro no mesmo terreno da empresa) pois o link de 6 megas é muito caro pra meus filhos usarem pra downloads, pago R$3256,60 em 6 megas. ai é bravo utilisar para emule né?
> Abraços


Pois então, essa questao de se vender 100mbps pro cliente por 500,00 e 6 mbps por 3256,00 (de graça se comparado embratel, Oi e Copel) pro provedor mostra o quanto estamos desamparados legalmente e nossa atividade economica ou é inviável ou é pura pirataria... Qdo não existia internet no bairro e voce oferecia seus "humildes" 128Kbps ou 256 Kbps o cliente so faltava te beijar na boca^^! Hoje quando me perguntam da velocidade me da um pouquinho de vergonha de responder, afinal 10Mbps aqui é mato ja, tem em tofdo lugar! Eu corajosamente deixei os clientes com QOS ate 400Kbps, na rede vai ate bem, mas na wireless, ja viu né, pois qual radio ou cartão transmite mais que 5 Mbps via wireless multiponto!? Meu MK no maximo 3Mbps, ou seja , 20 clientes online em um cartao, se vc passar 400Kbps pra els ja pode considerar um milagre, quem dira 1 Mbps!! Mas sem perder o foco, façamos os calculos: Nesse teu caso otimista, de 3256,00 por 6 Mbps- 20 clientes 400Kbps por mega, ou seja de 120 a 150 clientes a 40,00 por mes = 6.000,00. tira-se 8% despesa cobranca + aluguel licenca (450,00)=1000,00 + 3256,00= 4256,00
Sem entrar no mérito da coisa, tem muito mais despesas ai, mas paramos por aqui. 1700,00 pra cuidar de 150 clientes por mes, comprar equipamentos, combustivel, telefone, quem guenta???
Vamos ser sinceros: 90% de nós estao utilizando esse reforço adsl senão estariamos quebradinhos,. No entanto isso é ILEGAL, e é crime. Acho que esta na hora de mudarmos isso, modificando a lei... O que não pode ser ignorado é que prestramos um serviço social ao pais de inclusão digital, então deveríamos ter diretio de revender SIM, todo e qualquer link de internet.Pessoal, o cliente não sabe, na sua mairia, o que são 10Mbps 100Mbps, o que eles querem é abrir um video do youtube e não esperar 10 minutos pra assitir um videozinho de 30 seg... qualquer interent de 600Kbps ja resolveria isso... É claro que não podemos discutir a qualidade dos Ips corporativos, é outra coisa, mas acho que deveriamos sair da ilegalidade, afinal não queremos ser os fora-da-lei, só queremos um lugar ao sol!

----------


## py5ax

> Tudo tem seu lado bom, acredito que essa medida fomentará a concorrência, até mesmo na redução dos links dedicados. Os ADSL da vida, quando bem configurados e usando modens de qualidade, são bons e não travam. Se este produto for estável e se poder ser negociado para empresas corporativas, erer contratar links dedicados da Embratel ou Oi, o resultado disso será o barateamento da Banda Larga em geral. Tenho acompanhado recentemente na mídia, que a GVT contratou a Global Crossing para prover o Transit IP Giga E (Interconexão)... 
> 
> Isso é ótimo gente! Tem uma mega empresa entrando no mercado nacional, para competir com os monopólios, a GVT é só uma cliente dela e que já está fazendo barulho, futuramente, poderá ser todos nós.


 ola, palavras colocadas certo no lugar certo, é isso Kleber, concordo, e monopolio?? isso pode ter a certeza que tem que ser quebrado mesmo, se é que fala em nome de provedores.
estou nessa com vc.. abraço a todos deste forum..

----------


## kleberbrasil

Constantemente venho postando sobre *Interconexão*, no último post deixei até um anexo, eu acredito que se todos aqui tem interesse em interconexão deve dar o primeiro passo: *solicitar*. A resposta mais certa é um NÃO, dai faça o que a resolução 272 prevê, manda para a ANATEL uma solicitação de mediação e arbitragem. Se começar aparecer casos análogos na agência, tenho certeza que a ANATEL se mobilizará, mas se ficarmos de braços cruzados, as coisas continuarão como estão.

Abraços!!

----------


## Não Registrado

> Sim é um serviço adsl sem direito a revenda. Pra revenda tem que ser a internet corporativa, Temos A fibra GVT 6 megas full aqui, ai pedi esse de 100 megas pra usar na mina rede interna e residencia (moro no mesmo terreno da empresa) pois o link de 6 megas é muito caro pra meus filhos usarem pra downloads, pago R$3256,60 em 6 megas. ai é bravo utilisar para emule né?
> Abraços


kkkkkkkkkkkk....fala a verdade....ninguem aki acredito que vc vai usa em ksa esses lindissimos 100mb ai....e se usa e muito bobo...eu ia vendo por tras essa conexao belissima da gvt

----------


## RobertoLima

> kkkkkkkkkkkk....fala a verdade....ninguem aki acredito que vc vai usa em ksa esses lindissimos 100mb ai....e se usa e muito bobo...eu ia vendo por tras essa conexao belissima da gvt


Pessoal nem instalaram ainda. primeiro disseram que tinha disponibilidade... depois falaram que não tinha viabilidade e cancelaram o pedido, Agora ligaram e perguntaram se eu ainda queria e que agora vão instalar.... Agora só acredito quando estiver instalado aqui.
Quanto a usar no provedor nem penssar. pois fechei um link de 20megas full com a global closing. e tenho 6 com a gvt que eles vão subir para 10megas. 
só que na verdade to penssando em montar uma lanhouse aqui. e esse 100Mb vou usar na lan. pois estou vendendo o provedor. 
Abraços.

----------


## linuxsc

> Isso sim deveria ser considerada concorrência desleal: Folha Online - Informática - Operadora lança serviço de banda larga de 100 Mbps no Brasil - 31/07/2009


Isso tava mais que na hora, mas pensando bem, sera que isso vai nos custar quanto? Pq operadora sabem apenas sugar do podre usuario!!!  :Thrasher:

----------


## Não Registrado

> Pessoal nem instalaram ainda. primeiro disseram que tinha disponibilidade... depois falaram que não tinha viabilidade e cancelaram o pedido, Agora ligaram e perguntaram se eu ainda queria e que agora vão instalar.... Agora só acredito quando estiver instalado aqui.
> Quanto a usar no provedor nem penssar. pois fechei um link de 20megas full com a global closing. e tenho 6 com a gvt que eles vão subir para 10megas. 
> só que na verdade to penssando em montar uma lanhouse aqui. e esse 100Mb vou usar na lan. pois estou vendendo o provedor. 
> Abraços.


20Mbps da Global??? Modesto hein, ja ta igual a Sulbbs... teu provedor fica em qual região? ta querendo quanto nele??? a principio so de link ja tem um custo de pelo menos uns 10.000 mes, ou seja 250 clientes so pra pagar o link ^^^funcionarios...

----------


## RobertoLima

> 20Mbps da Global??? Modesto hein, ja ta igual a Sulbbs... teu provedor fica em qual região? ta querendo quanto nele??? a principio so de link ja tem um custo de pelo menos uns 10.000 mes, ou seja 250 clientes so pra pagar o link ^^^funcionarios...


Eu recebi dois autos infracionais da tia ana em menos de um ano por causa da parceria com a RN-Brasil, Isso me quebrou no meio, estou em curitiba: o link da global fechei mais não instalaram ainda (A gvt quando soube que vou colocar global fez uma proposta boa pra mim aonde se eu subir para 40Megas o link deles ficaria mais barato que pagar os 6megas deles e os 20megas da global, e eles trocam a titularidade facinho para empresa que ficar com o provedor. To balançando nas propostas deles. mais tenho que consultar a empresa que comprou o provedor antes, pois de uma forma ou de outra continuarei no provedor, pois os termos da negociação diz que eles só compraria se eu me comprometesse a trabalhar para eles. de dono ... vou virar empregado mais pelo menos terei um salário kkkkk, pois em 3 anos eu nunca consegui tirar 1real da empresa, usava tudo para crescer. Comecei a empresa com 22.000 e negociei por 100.000. então para mim foi um bom negocio.
Abraços

----------


## netosdr

> Constantemente venho postando sobre *Interconexão*, no último post deixei até um anexo, eu acredito que se todos aqui tem interesse em interconexão deve dar o primeiro passo: *solicitar*. A resposta mais certa é um NÃO, dai faça o que a resolução 272 prevê, manda para a ANATEL uma solicitação de mediação e arbitragem. Se começar aparecer casos análogos na agência, tenho certeza que a ANATEL se mobilizará, mas se ficarmos de braços cruzados, as coisas continuarão como estão.
> 
> Abraços!!


Eu vou fazer a minha parte, solicitar a BRT, Anatel, Juizado, PROCON, etc.
Vamos ver se sai.

----------


## netosdr

> Eu vou fazer a minha parte, solicitar a BRT, Anatel, Juizado, PROCON, etc.
> Vamos ver se sai.


Operadora OI:
Oi

http://www.novaoi.com.br/ArquivosEst..._int_dad_v.zip
http://www.novaoi.com.br/ArquivosEst..._int_dad_v.zip


Estive olhando, é muito burocrático, tem que ter muita paciencia...

----------


## RobertoLima

Como prometido está chegando o dia de postar aqui se funciona bem ou não, Hoje colocaram a fibra aqui, disseram que amanhã instalaram o conversor de media + o modem.
Ai faço uns testes e posto aqui para galera ver se vale a pena.
Abraços a todos.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

to no aguardo pra ver o resultado se positivo ou negativo.

----------


## RobertoLima

Olá galera.. não me esqueci de postar não, é que o pessoal não veio colocar o conversor e modem ainda. o cabinho tá ali aguardando (*vide imagem*). A proposito eu não sou muito de fazer downloads, vocês poderiam me indicar sites com taxas de transferencia altas??? pois não adianta ter 100megas aqui se o site só suportar 10megas né,..

Abraços

----------


## RobertoLima

Acabaram de inetalar, estou testando, mais não conheço links de downloads potentes, baixei o kurumin da ufpr, 9,9MB de taxa. tava subindo ainda, mais baixou muito rapido. teria que ser arquivos maior que 1giga, pra dar tempo de estabilizar, vou anexar o teste de velo e o download, depois faço mais testes quando descobrir alguns links.
Abraços...

----------


## netosdr

> Acabaram de inetalar, estou testando, mais não conheço links de downloads potentes, baixei o kurumin da ufpr, 9,9MB de taxa. tava subindo ainda, mais baixou muito rapido. teria que ser arquivos maior que 1giga, pra dar tempo de estabilizar, vou anexar o teste de velo e o download, depois faço mais testes quando descobrir alguns links.
> Abraços...


Isso sim é velocidade além da baixissima latencia.

Tenta testar baixando este:

F.E.A.R. Combat download

----------


## evertonsoares

contratar uns 10 links desse de 100 mega e revender, a preço de banana também!!! 500kbps a 20 merréis!

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Acabaram de inetalar, estou testando, mais não conheço links de downloads potentes, baixei o kurumin da ufpr, 9,9MB de taxa. tava subindo ainda, mais baixou muito rapido. teria que ser arquivos maior que 1giga, pra dar tempo de estabilizar, vou anexar o teste de velo e o download, depois faço mais testes quando descobrir alguns links.
> Abraços...



Tá Maluco !!! Pena que não serve para provedor !!!!

----------


## netosdr

> contratar uns 10 links desse de 100 mega e revender, a preço de banana também!!! 500kbps a 20 merréis!


Com certeza, aí sim dá pra concorrer de igual pra igual com as operadoras.

Pena que não pode ser utilizado para provimento de acesso.

----------


## RobertoLima

> Isso sim é velocidade além da baixissima latencia.
> 
> Tenta testar baixando este:
> 
> F.E.A.R. Combat download


Tem certeza que esse site tem alta velocidade?? aqui não passou de 229KB de taxa. os da microsoft chega a 7MB os da ufpr a 11MB.

----------


## netosdr

> Tem certeza que esse site tem alta velocidade?? aqui não passou de 229KB de taxa. os da microsoft chega a 7MB os da ufpr a 11MB.


Este link seu é BRT/Oi? Se for não vai passar disso mesmo, porque o link internacional da BRT está muito saturado.

Tente sempre locais mais pertos de você, que na maioria das vezes terá a rota menos congestionada.

Grandes universidades / provedores também pode ser uma boa alternativa.

USP, BrTurbo, Globo, etc, etc

----------


## RobertoLima

> Este link seu é BRT/Oi? Se for não vai passar disso mesmo, porque o link internacional da BRT está muito saturado.
> 
> Tente sempre locais mais pertos de você, que na maioria das vezes terá a rota menos congestionada.
> 
> Grandes universidades / provedores também pode ser uma boa alternativa.
> 
> USP, BrTurbo, Globo, etc, etc


Não não amigo é GVT. a oi não tem nada acima de 8megas aqui. esse é de 100megas.

Bom mais a principio nos testes foi bem, os downloads são feitos rapidamente... sei que o povo vai falar que é cache (e eu concordo que seja). só que achei muita velocidade sem utilidade. Sim isso mesmo só vou ficar com essa conexão pois pretendo montar uma lanhouse em fevereiro. mais para usuário residencial é sem utilidade. pois a maioria dos sites mantem taxas abaixo de 300K, o youtube por exemplo limita a conexão a cada video. 
abraços a todos

----------


## HGames

Amigo tbm concordo com vc quando vc diz que um link desses não tem ultilidade para usuario comum, por isso mesmo eu vou usar para compartilhar com o pessoal do predio tem umas 60 pessoas para compartilhar e todos são doidos por (downlaods de videos gigantescos p2p 24hr e jogos online 24hr) ou seja o link vai esta no gargalo a todo estante pq eu pedi 35MB de inicio depois vou pedir os 100MB pois vou distribuir para todo o condominio com a altorização do sindico, o que eu quero saber é o seguinte, a GVT faz algun tipo de limite ou controle de conexões ou pode saber que o link esta sendo usado por mais de um pc? digo isso pq tenho ja 2 links adsl oi aqui no predio e esta sempre no limite total pois aqui so chega 4MB e nunca teve nada ,mais quero ir para a gvt e cancelar a oi pq não tem link maior e pelos seus preços abusivos, mais estou com medo de pedir 35MB e cancelar a oi e depois que estiver tudo a pleno vapor a gvt interferir de aguma maneira como dropar conexões, limitar trafego ou ate mesmo vir bater aqui pra ver como estou usando isso,vc acha ou ja ouviu falar que ela ja fez isso ? desde ja agradeço.

----------

